

Java as a CESK machine - phenylene
http://matt.might.net/articles/oo-cesk/

======
minopret
I'm curious how quickly someone will post a parser to run this interpreter,
perhaps using javaparser (LGPL on the web
<http://code.google.com/p/javaparser/> and in Maven:
com.google.code.javaparser:javaparser:1.0.8).

